# Halber Vogel im Teich(oder fressen Koi/Sonnenbarsche Aas?)



## lotta (24. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Ihr 

Ich habe heute morgen eine merkwürdige Entdeckung gemacht.

Zuerst sah ich bei meiner morgendlichen Teichrunde, 
einen kleinen Koi auf dem Teichgrund seitlich liegen... tot :-(
Rausgefischt, angeschaut... nix besonderes zu sehen... komisch.
Gestern abend war er noch total fit und hat gefressen.
       

Dann hab ich noch mal so den Teichgrund angeschaut...
an einer Stelle viele "Koiwürstchen"
und da ich den Kescher eh schon in Händen hielt, wollte ich sie gleich rausfischen.
Und da lag was komisches daneben.
Was...
           waaas ist denn das? Vielleicht eine vergammelte Pflanze reingefallen, was vom Baum?
Nee... Igitt ... Ein halber, relativ großer Vogel (Vogelbaby?) Auch rausgefischt und...
Achtung Ekelbilder:


Spoiler: Ekelbilder



   



Gestern abend bemerkte ich einen Kampf, zwischen 2 Amseln und einem Eichhörnchen,
auf dem Baum mit dem Amselnest (welches sich direkt in der Weide über dem Teich befindet).
Ich stand darunter und es ging richtig die Post ab.

Nun frage ich mich:
kann es sein, 
dass Koi oder __ Sonnenbarsche an einem frischen, in den Teich gestürzten Vogel, rumfressen?
Ist es möglich, dass der tote Vogel, mit dem Ableben des jungen Koi zusammenhängt?
Was ist da heute nacht passiert?

Ich war echt geschockt.
Bin gespannt auf Eure Einschätzung
Grüße Bine


----------



## Tanny (24. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Bine,
 na, das war ja keine schöne Entdeckung 

Zu der Frage, ob der Koi den Vogel angefressen haben kann, kann ich Dir nichts sagen - aber
ich vermute mal, da Karpfen Jäger sind, dass sie auch vor einem frischen Vogel nicht unbedingt halt machen.

Ggf. den Koi mal sezieren und schauen, was er im Magen hat.
Vielleicht ist er ja an einem Federkiel oder so erstickt?

Dass das Eichhörnchen sich mit den Amseln bekämpft hat - soetwas habe ich in Amerika
schon gesehen

(da waren es etwas größere, graue Hörnchen - weiss nicht mehr, wie die hießen - da
waren die so wenig geliebt, wie bei uns Ratten)

Die haben gelegentlich versucht, Vogelnester auszuräubern und wurden von den Vogeleltern
dann auch attakiert.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## samorai (24. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Bine!
Das ist ja ein "verrückter" Einstand in das neue Teichjahr. ...eine Schreckens- Meldung jagt die andere!

Zu Deine Fragen; Koi sind Allesfresser und __ Barsche (Jäger) also auch Fleisch.
Meines Erachtens ist eine "kann sein oder kann nicht sein" Frage,der eine Umstand kann auch nichts mit dem anderen Umstand zu tuen haben. So etwas zu bestimmen ist nicht leicht.
Die "Jäger" in der Tierwelt sind da etwas besser gestellt, mit dem Umgang von Aas, denn da sichert es ihr Überleben in nicht so beutereichen Zeiten.
zB; Grizzly, Eisbär, große Raubkatzen und Raubvögel, alle können  in "Dürre-Zeiten" mit Aas sehr gut über die Runden kommen.
Was da Tanny mutmasst, ich kann dazu nur sagen; in den __ Tannen die an mein Teich angrenzen, halten sich Elstern und Tauben,  ...und da fällt beim putzen schon mal so einige Federn auch in den Teich. Kein Fisch schenkt denen ein Auge, mit anderen Worten, die werden nicht beachtet.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## jolantha (26. Apr. 2015)

Bine, 
bei mir schwamm im letzten Jahr auch ein angefressener , toter Vogel rum, und alle Koi knabberten daran . 
Hab ihn dann auch rausgefischt, ich glaube, die hätten ihn komplett zerlegt .


----------



## Michael H (26. Apr. 2015)

Hallo

Hatte vor Wochen mal eine Maus im Teich , da haben die Koi auch dran rumgeknabbert .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Apr. 2015)

Hi,

Koi und andere Cypriniden sind ja auch die einzigsten Fische in unseren Teichen die so einen Brocken "frisches" Aas auch regelrecht "zerkauen" können. __ Raubfische wie __ Sonnenbarsche müssen warten bis das Gewebe (durch den Zerfall) weich und mürbe wird und sie sich ein paar Fetzen abziehen können da sie Fleisch nicht zerkauen sondern nur im Stück abschlucken können

MfG Frank


----------



## rollikoi (27. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

also für mich stellt  sich das so da dass das Eichhörnchen den Vogel auf dem Gewissen und halbiert hat. Bei der Aktion ist der Rest vom Vogel wohl in den Teich gefallen wo dann die Koi dran gelutscht haben.
Dass Koi den Kadaver zerlegt (halbiert) haben ist eher unmöglich dazu haben sie einfach zu wenig Beißkraft und nicht die passenden Zähne. Die Schlundzähne der Koi sitzen sehr tief im Schlund und dienen nur zum Zermahlen der Nahrung.
Das der tote Koi mit dem Vogel zu tun hat kann sein, kann aber auch Zufall sein. Gerade bei jungen Koi kommen Todesfälle plötzlich und ohne vorherige Anzeichen.

LG Bernd


----------



## lotta (27. Apr. 2015)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Die Variante mit dem Eichhörnchen und den lutschenden Koi,
scheint mir auch am plausiebelsten.

Also fressen Koi tatsächlich Frischfleisch
das hätte ich nie vermutet.
Liebe Grüße Bine


----------

